# Spirit Halloween Blah



## 8 Nightmares (Oct 3, 2008)

I am Very disappointed in Spirit Halloween this year. With all the advertising they did this past year I expected much more but instead i got much less. There props are cheesy at best, The costumes same as previous years and there prices are still out of control. I guess some things will never change!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Our store is less than impressive. They are still getting stuff in but so far they have none of the higher end stuff, and as you said, a lot of the same stuff as past years. I'm hoping they pull out the stops pretty soon.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

The Store near me is stocking the basic crap that wouldn't even scare Dark Angel 27's mother. I feel that Spirit has finally hit rock bottom in the way of inspiration and is way outta touch with what serious haunters want.


----------



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

*Down on Spirit Store*

I was waiting for the moment to say something and now that I have my opportunity I want to say I'm very un-impressed with all the stores this year. There is absolutely nothing at Walmart, Target and Party City look like last year. And Spirit has nothing that interests me except a couple of small items and they are WAY over priced.

Here's my opinion. I think the reason why were are so down on the store bought Halloween items is because that is exactly what they are - store bought. There will never be a store like we (home haunters and prop builders want) until someone develops one and markets one. I would like to see a store with all the parts and pieces you would need to build good quality props. Right now all of us are buying from about 10 diff. sources over the internet. It would be safe to say that the local hardware store gets most of our locally spent money. My point being that there just isn't a store that has good quality ingredients for most of our haunts.

Still waiting,

The Fire Guy - CA


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I agree Fireguy. So what are you waiting for? Get out there and start a store on your idea!!


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

I was happy to get my Gemmy Michael Myers, but the rest is kinda "meh"


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah, nothing really new or outstanding this year.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

I totally agree with what Fireguy says. I think the more and more we learn from other haunters on the forum how to make amazing props that rival professional, the more we'll look at store-bought props as horribly inferior. I know we spend most of our money at hardware stores and online specialty shops (Clippard, pneumatic depot, etc...). But hey, if we all know that the stores have crap for us this year, that just leaves more time we can all be at home making killer props instead of shopping!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

eanderso13 said:


> I totally agree with what Fireguy says. I think the more and more we learn from other haunters on the forum how to make amazing props that rival professional, the more we'll look at store-bought props as horribly inferior. I know we spend most of our money at hardware stores and online specialty shops (Clippard, pneumatic depot, etc...). But hey, if we all know that the stores have crap for us this year, that just leaves more time we can all be at home making killer props instead of shopping!


That, and I hate to hear, "We saw one of those over on First Street." I don't want to have them see it anywhere else.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I would agree. I bought a fogger from them and it died the same day. The Manager told me she expected more of the foggers to do the same. I told her I just wanted my money back. All I bought there was a crow, which one of the sales acc tells me it is a raven. Of course the back of the tag says its a crow.

But like you, I was expecting more. More props more everything. 
Here is a photo of when I was there.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Yah, the only thing of any worth this year at Spirit are the Zombie Babies. We picked up a Demonica for QoM (our daughter) and thats about all we really spent there this year.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I bought some latex and a couple of hands. I went back 2 weeks later and not much else had showed up, but bought some latex appliances for my g/f.



The Archivist said:


> T... is way outta touch with what serious haunters want.


Honestly I don't think Spirit's main demographic is the serious haunter. I mean how often do you run into another haunter in one of their stores? As long as they're selling costumes accessories and props here and there I think they're fine with what they're doing.


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

Well Here we go......We have all the basic stores here and Halloween Adventure has scored the prize with the most crap for the most money...A friend works at the head office and sold me a 1200 watt fog machine with a timer...Regular price for both 150.00...Tried it out for the first time last year did not work ...this year gave a new set up ... what still did not work 2 years in a row....So I said give me back my money ...Oops did I forget to say They sold it all to me for 40.00..... well I got my money back and I think that the .99 store has better stuff and is priced for what it is ..crap
Let me finish by saying the stores have nothing that I could even mod to make a decent prop out of.......But then that's why we all are in great sites like this one to make the best you have to do it your self......and some help from other people that share the same interests.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Another option is to support haunt product mfgrs right here in the US, instead of feeding the Chinese economy.

Places like Terror Syndicate, Darkside Studio, Death Studios, MonsterGuts, to name just a few. You can get great stuff for good prices and support the cottage industries rather than the huge foreign corporations that provide overpriced crap to the masses. I think next year will see an even bigger downturn in the offerings by the big stores, whether it be economy related or they just don't care. The stuff being made on these forums is so far superior. There is a market for better stuff. Provide it and it will sell.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I think a lot of the stores have scaled back this year due to the economy. I was in AC Moore in August and they had Spooky Towne items for 70% because they probably didn't get rid of them in November of last year. 

Also, if any of the Spirit or Halloween Adventure stores ever put out items that I see here being made by the Masters of HauntForum, the price would be atrochious(sp) being there is no way they can produce quality and quantity of what the home haunter could produce.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> I would agree. I bought a fogger from them and it died the same day. The Manager told me she expected more of the foggers to do the same. I told her I just wanted my money back. All I bought there was a crow, which one of the sales acc tells me it is a raven. Of course the back of the tag says its a crow.
> 
> But like you, I was expecting more. More props more everything.
> Here is a photo of when I was there.


Wow, that pic looks just like the floor plan at my local Spirit store (I think I saw the same kid there, too). I guess Spirit is trying a "cookie cutter" approach to merchandising. I don't know what you paid for the crow, but my store sells the basic model for $10; higher than the online price. I'm with jdubbya - support the prop component folks and roll your own stuff. The China, Inc. prop retailers will always be behind the curve on quality and innovation.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

I when to the Spirit store near me three times before I saw that they close at 7 pm. When I did get there and they were open I was like everybody else here not too happy.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

7pm?! Yeowch and I was complaining that they closed at 8pm here... Last year was 9pm... Talk about cutting back all the corners eh?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

joker said:


> Honestly I don't think Spirit's main demographic is the serious haunter. I mean how often do you run into another haunter in one of their stores? As long as they're selling costumes accessories and props here and there I think they're fine with what they're doing.


I think Joker has made an excellent point. From a strictly business point of view, a retailer is going to try to market to the widest possible audience. I think we forget, because we meet so many talented Halloween enthusiasts here, that what we might consider a serious haunter is actually in the minority. If you have any doubt about that, just look around your neighborhood come October. You'll probably find you're one of the few that really does a lot of Halloween set up if your neighborhood is anything like mine - which is okay because it makes us very popular

Here's my suggestion. Spirit is one of the sponsors of this site. Send them a letter telling them you would love to see higher quality offerings and that you're willing to spend a hundred, two hundred, or more dollars for them. Some of the top notch builds you've seen showcased here could easily go for those prices. Let them know in a respectful way that there is a small but thriving community of Halloween lovers that wants variety and quality and is willing to pay for it. Worst that can happen is they will ignore the feedback, in which case you just keep learning from the good example of folks here and make your own props just the way you want them.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I basically just use the big stores as a means to my own twisted end.There is absolutely nothing that any of these chain stores sell that come even close to the stuff we all build here.If you see something cool you like at the big stores pick it up, but be prepared to make your own stuff if you want really neat unique stuff that will last over time.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'll have to agee with some of the folks above. I think Spirit is fine for costumes and masks and accessories. Most of their props I don't think are really targeting the hard core haunters like some of the folks here (though I noticed a number of store bought props on the Haunt Forum 2008 DVD ). I'll usually will pick up a few things at Spirit, Target and Party City. I know a number of folks always look for the post Halloween deals at the stores too. If you want high end props and items for your haunt, there are great stores out there, but the items aren't cheap. For example, I love the masks at SPFXmasks but it's hard to justify spending $500 - $600 on a mask used in a small yard haunt or dressing up for a friends party (maybe some day). It often comes down to, we want more for less. Even if Spirit sold Dr. Morbius's ground breaker, would we be willing to spend the big bucks for it? I always thought the Scaretaker looked great, but was never willing to spend $500+ on him, but when I found for 25% of that price, I did get him. To me I think supporting the Halloween stores is a good idea, beacause if we don't they'll fade away like ghosts in the night, and we'd complain then about there being no Halloween store. 

Okay my rant is done.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Spooky1 has a good point. I look at places like Spirit as 'training wheels' for the home haunter. The first time I ever saw a Spirit store, I about cleared the place out! The store manager was following me around pushing a buggy. It was a great way to get into the home haunter mindset that eventually led me to places such as this. Now, after exposure to really talented builders, Spirit props are dull at best, but everyone has to start somewhere. I for one am glad that they exist if only for the fact that they draw others to our odd little holiday and perhaps light off a creative spark in some who may one day join us here! Dating myself here, but I remember when a cardboard witch and a skeleton cut-out were the only props you had to choose from, and Hallmark was the number one seller of Halloween-related decorations! Besides, it at least gives us a break from looking at the same old crap at the mall we've had to endure for the last 8 months.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Brad Green said:


> Spooky1 has a good point. I look at places like Spirit as 'training wheels' for the home haunter. The first time I ever saw a Spirit store, I about cleared the place out! The store manager was following me around pushing a buggy. It was a great way to get into the home haunter mindset that eventually led me to places such as this. Now, after exposure to really talented builders, Spirit props are dull at best, but everyone has to start somewhere. I for one am glad that they exist if only for the fact that they draw others to our odd little holiday and perhaps light off a creative spark in some who may one day join us here! Dating myself here, but I remember when a cardboard witch and a skeleton cut-out were the only props you had to choose from, and Hallmark was the number one seller of Halloween-related decorations! Besides, it at least gives us a break from looking at the same old crap at the mall we've had to endure for the last 8 months.


Well put Brad!


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

I just want to say that Do-It center Has better stuff then the Halloween stores around me.


----------



## dasjman (Sep 10, 2008)

I rely on the Halloween shop for quite a bit. I really don't have time to build props nor do I have the tools or space to do so. I have to make a concerted effort to spend time on props, so I do spend money on props at these places. My time is worth the cost in most cases. I would love to build some of the cool stuff I see on this and other sites as well as the DVD's but time is not quite on my side.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Just to make sure I didn't give Spirits the bum rap, I went to another one around work. Was looking for green lights. Which you would think green would be Halloweenie. Well, they didn't have any lights. I looked around the store and they really didn't have alot. Mostly costumes. Hardly any props. And the ones they had cost an arm and a leg. But still the 2nd spirits store left me thinking why I went in the first place.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I took my son to our Spirit tonight so he could check it out. He's almost 13, and after walking around for half an hour and trying on a couple of masks, he said "let's go, there really isn't much of anything here." He may be jaded a bit due to the stuff we have but still for a kid who loves Halloween to say there isn't much here while in Spirit, says something. This was my third visit and they really don't have a lot of stuff. A close lok at the animatronics shows what crap they are. I would be very interested in a pair of the led five stick candleabras but they only have a display model and "don't know" when they are coming in. The zombie babies are a huge hit this year and they only had 4 left.
I have several of the coupons so will pick up a few things at discount but overall another flat year for them.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

I didn't Spirit was that awful this year, at least as compared to Walmart or something. I quite like the new lay-out and yeah, most of the stuff is either cheesetastic or overpriced. I did quite like the ghost-thing that opens up his chest, but for $200, I'm not going to try to justify how it would work with my pumpkinrots (that are way behind schedule now because of surgery). I think the biggest thing is that our standards are just a bit higher than the average consumers.


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

I agree. There is a Spirit store here in Edmonton, Canada, for the first time. I went to it a week ago, and bought a shaking mummy, and a CD, but thats all. There is an independant store also, and I would say that they are better, they have a ton of props both large and small, lots of accesories, costumes, make-up, as well as a few displays, the staff is very nice and helpful, so I think if I need anything else this year for Halloween, I will be going to the independant store. Then name by the way is Custom Costumes.

Dustyn


----------



## Dungeon Keeper (Sep 25, 2009)

I too was unimpressed with the props, but we are the exeptions. I went in and ended buying two 48" black lights for $25 each. The bulb alone is 19 bucks at Walmart. 

When I told the employee that we did a local haunt,they wanted to know all about it and said they would love for us to give them flyers to pass out. Evidently lots of people ask the Spirit associates where the local haunts are.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

yeah none of the halloween places have been good this year. Spirit stores are all masks and costumes and even Michaels cut back a bit. 

although I did buy that hanging grim reaper guy with the banner last year after a discount


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Masks and costumes are the largest part of the Halloween stores buisness. That's were they make the most money. A lot more folks buy costumes every year than haunt props and decorations. It would be nice to see a larger variety and higher quality of props and decorations, but there just aren't enough folks buying them to support the business. That's why there are sites like this one to help us build what we can't find to buy.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

I was unimpressed with what's out there too even though I've only been building mainly static props in the past. I still like mine better. This year I'm taking it up a notch with more movement. The only thing I liked in Spirit Store was Michael Myers and now even that is 3 yrs. old!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

We have Halloween USA, this year the only thing I bought was a wig for one of my props. Our Party City is in the same strip mall as Halloween USA (handy), so I just hopped over there, where I found a small skelly that was decent quality for the price. I too wondered if the selection was getting worse or if my standards were getting higher. It has to be a combination of both. The arrival of Halloween merchandise used to be a holliday unto itself for me...not so much the last couple of years. Menards, and JoAnn Fabrics, have been my Halloween stores of choice lately. Oh, and Curby's of course!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

We did'nt have a spirit store open here this year ...But last Year I thought it was better than Haloween usa ,but it was more pricey I found out building your own is more gratifing than buying from those places plus it keep's me away from my wife!!!!hahaha


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I was in the spirit store for a few hours yesterday, and the manager told me he could order anything that spirit sold as long as I had the product number. I also negotiated for a discount on some stuff I will be buying right before the big day, because I fixed his rocking granny prop for him, lol.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I was bummed at Spirit. I only wanted 2 props and they were out of both. So I went back a week later. They were still out of both and they had sold the floor model of one. I asked why they didn't offer it to me last week. I would have bought it. They said the guy really wanted it bad. I guess I didn't look desperate yet???? I asked if they had any of the pressure mats they would sell me. They are very cheaply made but sensitive so I thought they would be cheap. Ha Ha. After tracking down a price on them they wanted $14.00 for them. Did I mention they were really cheaply made? I said I would have paid her $7.00, and she agreed that was what she thought they were worth. So I didn't get those either. Well, back to my garage to start building.


----------



## shaddie (Oct 8, 2009)

Just Whisper said:


> I was bummed at Spirit. I only wanted 2 props and they were out of both. So I went back a week later. They were still out of both and they had sold the floor model of one. I asked why they didn't offer it to me last week. I would have bought it. They said the guy really wanted it bad. I guess I didn't look desperate yet???? I asked if they had any of the pressure mats they would sell me. They are very cheaply made but sensitive so I thought they would be cheap. Ha Ha. After tracking down a price on them they wanted $14.00 for them. Did I mention they were really cheaply made? I said I would have paid her $7.00, and she agreed that was what she thought they were worth. So I didn't get those either. Well, back to my garage to start building.


my dad wanted to buy those pressure mats too. they were on display with the stuff we bought. you would think they would have those in their store. people want to buy them and that means more money for them. and we also asked if those trees were for sale or if we can buy them after halloween. they said no but maybe after halloween. 
and a warning to all you may want to avoid this product from them http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/animated-rise-from-the-grave-grim-reaper/ it brakes so easily we have to bring ours back because the gear broke. its very neat and its like a mouse trap when it shoots up. we were hoping that it would be the pop that we needed in our graveyard. does anyone know any thing good we can add to our yard that gives a little scare? 
and one last thing you may not know it but the hovering ghost is ment to be inside only *which can only be found on the website nowhere on the box says that* who would put that thing inside its way too loud! hopefully wraping a trash bag around the base will protected.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Next year, there will be 3 more Gemmy Inflatables (Last of them for our Haunt), then a bunch of False Fronts from Shindigz, a few Old West props I saw on line, including a pneumatic Hangman, a Billy the Kid Grave Cage, complete with the Graves, Headstones and a Billy the Kid Pepper's Ghost.
Hopefully, we can find a way to make that Pepper's Ghost Interactive (suggestions on this, please)?
We also will be scouring the Thrift Stores and Antique Stores for old Bottles, Labels, Anything that can give the authenticity of the Old West Era.
We want next year's Haunt to be its Best yet, as that will be the last one on the Property where we live now, as we will be in search of a larger Property after that.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I too am disappointed with Spirit. Although, it makes me happier about the stuff I build and how I use it.


----------



## DaGhoulies (Oct 11, 2009)

Hello everyone. I am new here , have been reading this thread and work at a Spirit Halloween store which a few here have confused with Halloween express or someone else. 
Look at Spirit Halloweens website, the Rocking Granny is ONLY available from the website. They did not send them out to any stores. Store managers cannot order everything that Spirithalloween.com has. Some items are online ONLY. There are actually quite a few. The reason for this is, Spirit Halloween stores are really consignment stores, literally. Store owners rent the space, pay for everything involved with that. Spirit them send thems product which they sell FOR Spirit. The store owner does not pay for any product before he sells it. After they begin selling product, Spirit begins to bill them. The store owner gets a percentage of the profits. The store owner has no control over what Spirit sends to them to sell. Corporate sends what they want to the stores, except for online only ites such as Psycho Sam, the Latex torso, Rocking Granny and many others. Spirit deliberately makes those better products online only so the draw traffic to their website and increase their profit by having these online only items that store owners do not have access to.

I ask ALOT of questions. Im curious by nature and when I get a chance to speak to the owner, I ask questions. He didnt tell me what I have stated about Spirit having online items to reaise corporate profits. Simple deduction will tell anyone why they do it.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

none of that means spirit sells impressive and cost effective merchandise


----------



## DaGhoulies (Oct 11, 2009)

I never said they did. Did I? 

I was just stating a few facts about how Spirit works. They do have their place in the market. If it wasnt for stores like Spirit halloween, people like me (beginners) would probably never the get started in serious home haunting. I probably would not have realized that it was so easy to get into and they do make it easier. Most of my crap is spirit bought, for now but I as I stated, I just started at home haunting and have discovered many ins and outs of prop making thanks to sites like this. Gotta love the net. I still have loads to learn about making cost effective, one of a kind props. Thats why I am here.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

So then, why can't the store owner buy the online props and then sell them in his/her store? It's Spirit merchandise anyway.

We went to Spirit over the weekend, we were very disappointed that there weren't more masks. We went to the competitor, Halloween USA. They had what we wanted, and for less.


----------



## DaGhoulies (Oct 11, 2009)

Darkmaster said:


> So then, why can't the store owner buy the online props and then sell them in his/her store? It's Spirit merchandise anyway.
> 
> We went to Spirit over the weekend, we were very disappointed that there weren't more masks. We went to the competitor, Halloween USA. They had what we wanted, and for less.


The stort owners and Spirit Halloween are actually two seperate entitiies as I explained. Its a big consignement shop. SpiritHalloween.com is the Spirit Halloween Corp Entity. They keep some items online only, usually the slightly better items so people will #1 come to the website to see the online only products at spirithalloween.com which gains more exposure for the website and #2 If someone buys those online only products, there is no middle man(store owner) to split profits with so Spirit Corp makes more profit from those sales.


----------



## shaddie (Oct 8, 2009)

i went to halloween u.s.a for the first time and it will be on my list of places to go next year. their tombstones were cheap and buy one get one free (we didnt buy any i want to start making my own but i liked seeing it) and the stretchable spider webs were buy one get one free and they looked much better and had different kinds from different companys. i just found glow in the dark spiderwebs that arent green all the time but glow when its dark. its so neat i always hated those green spider webes cause they looked bad during the day. they had tons of masks and very pretty maskerade masks too and cheap prices. 
i hate that spirithalloween site right now. they dont give you some of the info for the prop you buy on the box but when you go to the site its on there. like not telling you the prop is indoors only. and why do they make some props indoors only? why not go the extra step and try to make it for outdoors who wants a loud hovering ghost inside their house? most people who buy from spirit use the stuff for outside in their front yard. people that have their own haunts are pros and make their own stuff. so now i take 2 things inside every night and put them back out. 

but i do have a nice thing to say about spirit. we were taking back our raising from the grave that had broke and also a strob light that broke but we looked everywhere and couldnt find the box or the colored slides that went with it. the girl at spirit gave us full store credit anyways. we used that money to help get a nice looking strob light and a grave lifter. and they are also selling this cannon strob light thunder thing its just a big strob light that makes sound that doesnt even sound like thunder or look like thunder either. and the strob is the same as the one we got just doesnt have the "thunder" sound with it. 
---rant done----


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Out of all the Halloween stores, Spirit sells the most animatronics. The other stores sell mainly costumes. Either way, they are all too expensive. Michael Myers jumpsuits for adults and kids were cheap polyester and BOTH cost $30. I bought an authentic thick twill mens jumpsuit at JC Penney last year on sale for $24. That goes to show you, the Halloween stores are always a ripoff. Try the after Halloween sales, craigslist or e-bay.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

$pirit should not have opened their store here. They did not open till the first week of October anyway and they still had nothing worth buying (even at 20% off). The store has poor lighting and it is hard to see what you are getting. The local Halloween Mania just blows them away. They had 4 versions of a Michael Myers animatronic and the rocking Granny in stock.


----------



## divaann (Aug 7, 2008)

I thought it was just me not being impressed with spirit this year. The only thing I was remotely tempted to buy was the zombie babies. But none came home with me ( they freaked my 16 yr old daughter out. She has has a fear of dolls watching her.) I was so shocked to see sparkly skulls in alot of stores. Yeah that's scary. Since I have no time or mechanical ability I rely on these stores to provide products that I can alter to the look I'm after.


----------



## Sananeko (Oct 17, 2009)

I feel slightly alone here cause I never heard of this store before comming to this fourm... I been making my own props since I was eight and stole a hammer and nails.. I never go to stores to buy halloween things, I had to once only for my mate since he waited til the last day to say he needed a costume. I sometimes make and sell my props cause I moved into a apartment and don't have room. Sadly I didn't make any this year cause of money. I might be back to selling props next year.


----------



## SapphyreMoon (Oct 8, 2009)

Sananeko, I'd never heard of it before going to the forums either and this year was the first time they opened one in my country; so we took the drive and went. I didn't know a few years ago that you could even buy props, I made my own tombstones from a forum "how to" in 2001 and built from there. I like my homemade ones better but added some bought ones a few years ago. 

Spirit of Halloween was only cool (to us) because it was the first time any of us had been in a store dedicated only to Halloween. We managed to spend a couple hundred bucks but then, there were 8 of us and all needing costumes. I liked the haunted radio and the broom. Everything in Canada is over priced, so we wouldn't know the difference.

Ours looked the same as the pictures above but messier. (lol)


----------

